# Need tips where to go



## andrewthastings (Apr 6, 2014)

I am moving from Alabama to Pensacola for college in June. I do a lot of bass fishing at home. I won't be able to bring a boat with me to college. Can anyone give me some good areas to fish publicly off the bank for redfish. Also I need some info on what rigs to throw and tips and techniques. Thanks and God bless


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Many places. You can go and surf fish right off the beach. There is Bob Sykes pier which is on the right side as you are leaving pcola beach. There is the three mile bridge pier. Tons of fishing places around here.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

What school are you going to in Pensacola?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I went to West Florida and have some fresh and saltwater spots close to campus.


----------

